# Is my doe pregnant or bloated?



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

Hey I’m trying to figure out if my doe is pregnant. I’m a new time goat farmer and haven’t had a pregnant goat. I haven’t had time to contact the vet so I went here and I can’t figure out if she is pregnant or she is just bloated. She has progressively gotten bigger within three months so I can’t tell. I don’t think she is producing milk, although she’s a dairy goat. Help please, here are some photos..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to The Goat Spot!! Glad you're here!

Your doe is beautiful!! Usually, we can only guess if a doe is pregnant (or not) by pictures. It does look like your doe might be though - she is definitely not bloated. Does she have an udder started? How long was she with a buck?

If you really want to know if she's pregnant for sure, you could always do a blood test or have an ultrasound done.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome. Yup..best way to know for sure is blood test.


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot!! Glad you're here!
> 
> Your doe is beautiful!! Usually, we can only guess if a doe is pregnant (or not) by pictures. It does look like your doe might be though - she is definitely not bloated. Does she have an udder started? How long was she with a buck?
> 
> If you really want to know if she's pregnant for sure, you could always do a blood test or have an ultrasound done.


Thank you!! She has been with her brother her whole life but he is weathered. We do live in the middle of nowear though and a herd goats have come on my property, since then she has gotten bigger so I’m kinda stuck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pooch looks possibly pregnant but pooch test is no guarantee


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cookedgoatfarm said:


> Thank you!! She has been with her brother her whole life but he is weathered. We do live in the middle of nowear though and a herd goats have come on my property, since then she has gotten bigger so I’m kinda stuck.


You're welcome! Oh okay. When did the other goats come and how long where they around (trying to figure out how far along you doe would be if she's pregnant). Does she have an udder started?


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome! Oh okay. When did the other goats come and how long where they around (trying to figure out how far along you doe would be if she's pregnant). Does she have an udder started?


The other goats came onto my property in the middle of September. I’m sorry what does a udder started mean?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

It starts to get full of milk! It will "drop" down


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

You can see in this pic if you zoom in some the Udder has "dropped " down filling with milk, but not quite full all the way!


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

K.B. said:


> It starts to get full of milk! It will "drop" down


Ok I’ll have to check in the morning when I go feed them.


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

K.B. said:


> You can see in this pic if you zoom in some the Udder has "dropped " down filling with milk, but not quite full all the way!
> View attachment 218337


Yeah she hasn’t had that yet.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cookedgoatfarm said:


> Yeah she hasn’t had that yet.


Yeah that doesn't usually happen until 1 month before of later! So if it was September you noticed the other goats she probably wouldn't have started yet!


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Yeah that doesn't usually happen until 1 month before of later! So if it was September you noticed the other goats she probably wouldn't have started yet!


Ok good to know


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Have you change food or feeding practices within the last 3 months, like feeding more or a better feed? How much are you feeding?


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Have you change food or feeding practices within the last 3 months, like feeding more or a better feed? How much are you feeding?


No not really I’ve only give them about a cup full of soaked alfalfa pellets about four times a week because of winter, plus their hay. I feed them the purina goat feed which her and brother get 2 quarts each day.Which her and brother share the two quarts


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

Cookedgoatfarm said:


> No I haven’t really I’ve added soaked alfalfa pellets about a cup, and give them
> 
> No not really I’ve only give them about a cup full of soaked alfalfa pellets about four times a week because of winter, plus their hay. I feed them the purina goat feed which her and brother get 2 quarts each day.
> [


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

2 quarts seems like a bit much to me, I only feed about 1 cup a piece morning and night! So 2 cups a day, Maybe I'm not feeding enough but some only feed hay and roughage! Their Nigerian Dwarfs?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Is her brother getting chunky at all?


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

K.B. said:


> 2 quarts seems like a bit much to me, I only feed about 1 cup a piece morning and night! So 2 cups a day, Maybe I'm not feeding enough but some only feed hay and roughage! Their Nigerian Dwarfs?


Yes they are Nigerian Dwarfs, I thought that two quarts was a lot too I used to feed them 1 cup each twice a day too, but I have them in with chickens and ducks during the day and they like to eat the majority of the feed, while the goats are running around in the pasture.


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Is her brother getting chunky at all?


No her brother isn’t he is actually pretty normal sized this is a photo I have from September with her brother and above is photos from early September.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ahhh so they aren't necessarily eating it all, the chickens and ducks do too?


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Ahhh so they aren't necessarily eating it all, the chickens and ducks do too?


Yeah so I give them a little extra because the goats spent like two minutes eating the grain and go back to playing.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cookedgoatfarm said:


> Yeah so I give them a little extra because the goats spent like two minutes eating the grain and go back to playing.


Ok was just a thought!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cookedgoatfarm said:


> The other goats came onto my property in the middle of September. I’m sorry what does a udder started mean?


If your girl is pregnant, her udder will start filling in a couple weeks. If no udder development, then she's not pregnant. An udder is her "milk bag". When she gets closer to kidding (delivering), her udder will fill with milk to feed her babies


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> If your girl is pregnant, her udder will start filling in a couple weeks. If no udder development, then she's not pregnant. An udder is her "milk bag". When she gets closer to kidding (delivering), her udder will fill with milk to feed her babies


Ok I’ll keep an eye on her.


----------



## Cookedgoatfarm (Dec 26, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> If your girl is pregnant, her udder will start filling in a couple weeks. If no udder development, then she's not pregnant. An udder is her "milk bag". When she gets closer to kidding (delivering), her udder will fill with milk to feed her babies


----------

